# Fool kidded with twin does!!! *pics added*



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It's hard to believe Bella's kids are 4 weeks already!! I need to get some pics of them, but I digress. Fool will kid on the 20th, unless she goes sooner, because we are inducing her. We are very busy that weekend and we want to make sure we are there incase of any problems and to pull the kids to bottle feed.

She's not very big...I am expecting a single or small twins. She is the only one that was bred to Money before he was sold. There is a chance these kids could actually be spotted. Not holding my breath, but both have spotted relatives. Money's dam is spotted and Fool's maternal aunt was spotted. Fool herself is just a plain light brown...Money did though..have a spot on his shoulder that faded. I'll be back in just a bit...gonna go get some pics of Fool and Bella's babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

So how do you determine when is an ok day to induce? what time frame do you work off of?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

That's exciting!!! I bet you'll get some beauties out of Fool!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

Stacey - You can induce them to kid on day 145, as long as you have a for sure breeding date. We will induce Fool for day 148 and we will be using lute and dex.

Thanks Bethany!!

Sorry no pics...photobucket is being stupid at the moment. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

yah a for sure breeding date is a must. Just wasnt sure what day you prefer to induce at. I think 148 is good because some just arent ready on 145


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

Yeah..I'm not sure I would induce that early. I just want her to kid before the weekend because we're busy, so I making sure she does. :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

I got pb to work so here are some pics!

Fool wasn't being very cooperative..she wanted to see the camera! lol








Her front end looks a little weird in this pic..it's because she was turning towards me.
















And her little udder! lol









And here is Precious...who isn't due until March 9th! She looks like she should kid _before_ Fool. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

oo Fools needs to be reminded she is going to kid soon! that udder needs to grow some


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

Yeah...I know! It looks smaller in the pic than what it is, though..


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*

Well we induced her last night!! It sure made her udder grow...I'll get some pics tonight when we do chores. Baby(s) tomorrow!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...tomorrow!!*

well I hope all goes smoothly for you and her


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...8 more days!!*



Dover Farms said:


> Well we induced her last night!! It sure made her udder grow...I'll get some pics tonight when we do chores. Baby(s) tomorrow!!! :leap:


 WHAT.. Are you planning on bottle feeding? WOW she does not look at all ready, like weeks away.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...tomorrow!!*

Neat! Can't wait to hear what she has!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fool's turn...tomorrow!!*



> WHAT.. Are you planning on bottle feeding? WOW she does not look at all ready, like weeks away.


 I have to agree...wow.... :shocked:

Hope all goes well.....


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...tomorrow!!*

Thanks!!

Yes we plan on bottle feeding. Day 150 for her is Sunday...so she won't be kidding really early. I will be very surprised if she has twins...but I try not to let many things surprise me! These are goats we're talking about! lol I wish it was warmer...2 weeks ago it was 60 out!!! Now it is only mid 20's. :angry: Of course.

Here are some pics I got tonight...not very good...and it was freezing out.

















Her udder looks so much smaller in the pic than what it really is. Her udder grew a lot from yesterdy to today...so it should be even bigger tomorrow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fool's turn...tomorrow!!*

your welcome .... :greengrin: 
comparing her before picture to this one...it sure does appear bigger....

good luck and let us know ...how it goes.....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...tomorrow!!*

:clap: Go FOOL! She's so gorgeous, I love her. :drool: Good luck!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

We should have some babies soon!! Her ligs are pretty much gone, her udder is tight, and she has been having some smaller contractions. And she has some discharge now. Pray for a doe(s)!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

ray: :girl: :girl:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

Any updates?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

Babies yet???? Hoping for :girl: :girl:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

She had twin does!!! :girl: :girl: :leap: Everything went very well...momma and babies are doing just fine. They have eaten already..and I milked Fool and she stood there quite well.  Milking a FF with small teats sucks, though! It took me forever. :roll:

I am working on pics right now...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

Okay....here they are!!

The first doe kid:
















The second:








And together:

























Aren't they just the cutest things?!?!?!  Thank you Lord! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fool's turn...should be soon!!*

wow two girls!! way to go Fool!

You bottle raise everything right? Congrats on the doelings :leap:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!! Yes we bottle feed all kids.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Way to go! They are adorable! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - I am soooooo jealous! They are adorable!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jacque...they are gorgeous.....congrats..... :leap: :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful!! Congratulations on twin does!! I had a feeling she was gonna have more than just one.  Which one of your bucks is the sire?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Bethany!! These are Money babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jacque...you are very welcome.... :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> Thanks Bethany!! These are Money babies.


Nice! Bet your excited about them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: Cograts on such beautiful lil' longears!!!!! Adorable girls!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!!! These girl sure love their bottles...we haven't had any problems with them at all!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:girl: :girl: Congrats!! I am also jealous, with all the bucklings around you are so lucky!! :stars:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Nubie babies!!

WOOOO it is so nice to at last see some fullsized baby pictures :greengrin: 

I'm expecting some myself in April! (or... maybe some at some random time in the near/far future I have no idea...)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

lol Thanks!! I am very thankful for doe kids!! This year's total so far is 3 does and 2 bucks, but we have 4 more does to kid yet, so it could change!

LW...did you see Bella's kids? They're almost 6 weeks old now..


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I did - but it aint enough, mate, just aint enough :greengrin: 

I need MOOORE and MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE and MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE *collapses*


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Vet pretty babies Jaque....id take that solid eared doeling in a hearbeat. I a sucker for olid ears! I dont know if you have thought about names. but a suggestion just came to mind... Fool's Gold, Gold goes along with the money type theme....Or Pyrite i think thats how you spell it...
Anyways congrats on another healthy set of twins!
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are little beauties Jacque!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!!

I am so glad we induced her for friday...I was so busy this weekend! She is getting easier to milk...but it still takes 10-15 minutes...


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the twin does! :stars: They are just too cute!


----------

